# Silver flutes for HT drivers??



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

Hi guys. I have a pair of 6.5" 4 ohm Silver Flutes just sitting in my closet, NIB. Could they be a viable option for a decent HT speaker setup, witha sub? Or would I still want a larger midbass before the sub setup? If so, what kind of volume would they need to be in, and tuning frequency? Tuning frequency & port area I'm sure are vastly different for a HT driver. What about a tweeter to match? I also have a pair of the TangBand chambered ceramic tweeters which I really, really like in my car.

Where would be the best place to get enclosures, maybe get lucky and just 'find' something that already fits? I'm certainly not able to build something pretty enough to be used as a living room speaker. I'm just thinking about using stuff I already have, unless it would be better to just sell these and buy a pre-made driver setup??


----------



## REGULARCAB (Sep 26, 2013)

Parts express has speaker boxes that are "affordable" if you cant make them. I would model it and port it. Just buy a box larger than you need and add wood/whatever to the inside to get the volume you need.


----------



## Zippy (Jul 21, 2013)

Here's a link to a $5500 pair of home audio speakers that use the silver flutes you have in your closet and a vifa tweeter. Off hand your silver flutes should be good.  I'd go looking around some of the home audio forums for cabinet building if I were you. You will get better help there.


----------



## edzyy (Aug 18, 2011)

What's decent?

IMO, for true home theatre, nothing beats the pro stuff.


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

As good as mine sound in my car I wouldnt mind using in home. I have them crossed at 63 Hz w/24db slope and [email protected] slope and I usually don't use my sub anymore


----------



## kennyg (Jun 23, 2007)

How about a pair of them, paired with a nice tweeter?? What kind of enclosure volume would be looking at? I have NO IDEA how to design an enclosure for home theater use, the room is completely different from car use, obviously. And I hate AVSForum. Help??


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Enclosure is one thing. The passive crossover is a whole different matter. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------

